# Looking for input on mulch around trees



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi all,

I am planning to redo the mulch around the tree since the builder did a horrible job so looking for some advice.

My front lawn slopes downwards and I am trying to figure out when I redo the mulch to bring it down to the lawn height would it be better to slope it downwards with the lawn (see red lines) or keep it level and build the right side of the mulch ring upwards (see the blue lines).

My concern with doing it with it level to the slope of the lawn is mulch washing or rolling out and into the grass.



What I really want to do is end of with something like @Flynt2799's tree rings



or @JayGo's. I like the look of the deep defined natural edges.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> or keep it level and build the right side of the mulch ring upwards (see the blue lines).


I despise the built up tree ring. I would cut a deep ring parallel to the slope of the land and use a "no float" type mulch that forms a matted composition. You can supplement with mulch lock if needed, or in the worst case come back at a later date and build up.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

@ionicatoms thx for your input. I agree that I hate the built up tree ring as well. So I'm leaning towards making it deep & parallel.

Never heard of a no float mulch what exactly is that?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

itsmejson said:


> Never heard of a no float mulch what exactly is that?


Something like this:

No-Float 2-cu ft All Natural Mulch https://www.lowes.com/pd/No-Float-2-cu-ft-All-Natural-Mulch/4564624

I use an alternative called melaleuca but it wouldn't be available in your area. Point is you can use a variety of products, not just a name brand. Pine straw seems to stay in place as well.

Pine nuggets float away, i assume, because they don't form an interleaved mat.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@itsmejson, like you, my front yard also grades down from the house to the sidewalk. Not sure if that comes across in my pics.

Having said that, I think if you go with the "blue" option, you'd maybe bring more attention to the grade. I think with the "red," the tree and its mulch will blend better with the lawn and give you a smoother look overall. That's my two pesos.

I think I mentioned before, I dug out about 5" of dirt around the tree. That exposes the tree's root flare and allows me to add in about 2" of mulch, and it also stays out of my way when I trim the edge around that border. It ends up looking like mulch is right up on the brim of the border.

Hope this helps.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Thx @JayGo going to take you and @ionicatoms advice to do it level.

Planning to get'er done tomorrow at the same time I complete my landscape lighting install. since I'm the weather will be awesome.

I'll be sure to report back with results.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Was only able to remove the mulch around one tree. I thought it was all mulch…. Other than the top layer of mulch it was all dirt and tons of huge rocks!

I filled up a trash bag and a gorilla cart. Not sure what to do with all of it. Maybe I could make some sort of screen and separate all the big rocks and use it to level parts of the lawn?


----------

